# I don't know if this counts as vintage but....



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I just picked up what I believe to be a 1989 Giant Iguana in pretty decent shape for $60

It does need a rear tire, tube and band around the rim. 
Also, the headset is shaky and at this point I assume it needs to be replaced. 

All in all, the rest of the bike seems solid. 

Basically picked it up for something a little different to ride and wanted a full rigid experience. Plus, I just like old things. I doubt I will ride it a ton since I am sure I will ride my 29er more, but I am sure when I do ride it, it will give me just as much if not more joy especially since you do not see a lit of full rigid bikes in these parts. Especially ones that are over 20 years old.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess technically 'vintage'. Definitely not desirable or collectible. Ditch the reflectors, kickstand, spoke protector and plastic pedals for starters. Some fresh tires, new headset, cables/housing/brake pads....and then try and like it as much as your modern 29er. You won't.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

All that stuff is already ditched and I am well aware I will never like it as much as my 29er but I am sure I will still like it for a different reason. 

I have about 30 different kinds of beer in my house and I don't like any of them as much as my favorite, but I still like them all for different reasons. 
Why should bikes be any different.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

kjlued said:


> All that stuff is already ditched and I am well aware I will never like it as much as my 29er but I am sure I will still like it for a different reason.
> 
> I have about 30 different kinds of beer in my house and I don't like any of them as much as my favorite, but I still like them all for different reasons.
> Why should bikes be any different.


I agree with you. Looks like a clean, fun ride and hey, it even has skinwall tires. Do us a favor please and post some more photos of her when she's all cleaned up. 

Oh, and no need to change any parts...I would go ahead and ride her a couple thousand miles just as she is :thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, that rear tire when I got it was shot but pretty much everything else seems fine.
Getting a take off from a friend of mine for free, tighten up the headset (hopefully it doesn't need replacing), lube it up and ride it. 
I have some bar ends laying around that I might throw on it too.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Black Chrome is always considered vintage.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet you will have a blast riding that thing. I've got an oldy and it is fun to take for a rip. Helps you appreciate 4K$ bikes, a little more.


PS. The black chrome is dope.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I know it will be fun. 

I used to have a little 75cc two-smoker street bike and people always wondered why I got it when I had a full on sport bike. Probably rode it the least, but never had a bad time on it. 
Funny thing is, all my buddies who questioned it, loved riding it too. :lol:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I remembering checking out the Giant Iguana before I purchased my 1989 trek 820. I thinks they were around the same price range, similar components. Definitely lower end, but I still mashed the s^{%t out of it. I had a lot of fun on that old 1989 MTB. Wish I still had it. Have fun with your new ride!


----------



## LAMBERT4 (Jul 27, 2020)

Is that Giant Iguana a medium size frame? What is the size in inches? How many speeds does it have? It looks like a rugged bike!


----------

